# Gerbil .. ?? bald spot in fur



## Roxyb937 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi i have 2 male gerbils (brothers) they are 5 months old. One of them seems to have a bald spot appeared today i last had them out friday and never noticed and i didnt really notice it yesterday, ive checked him over, no lumps no rashes its like a line at the back of his head. He seems to be eating fine, drinking normal. I haven't changed the type of bedding i use or food, same sand bath. They play fight every now and then but nothing too vicious and its normally over the sand bath they don't like to share it lol. I recently bought them a coconut house to live in and got rid of the spinning wheel as they outgrew the small one for a wooden disc wheel which they dont seem to understand how to use yet so i have kept an eye on them for fighting out of boredom but they've been fine , i get them out to play a few times a week i have a big pen where i can get them out to play. The only thing i have noticed is that they have been chewing the bars a lot more than usual but it might be to do with the spinning wheel going. Should i be worried about this bald spot ? and help or advice please 
i have 2 photos 
when he sits you can't really see it , you can just see that its thinner but like the first photo when he stands up you see it like that..
,


----------

